# Prayers for Pops. UPDATED 1/22/20



## bmudd14474 (Jan 19, 2020)

I hate having to put these post up but I just got a text message from Pops wife stating that he has had a massive heart attack. At this time he is in stable condition but is in ICU. I would ask that you all say a prayer for Pops and his family. They have endured alot over the last few years and I know it will be appreciated.

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## kit s (Jan 19, 2020)

My prayer goes out to him and them!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 19, 2020)

Fore sure prayers for him and his family.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 19, 2020)

My prayers go out to Pops and his family.


----------



## Angel0301 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sending prayers and well wishes.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jan 19, 2020)

Our hearts are with Pops at this time. Heal my friend!


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

Pops Hang in their 
Prayers from all of my family
Richie


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 19, 2020)

You're a tough old bird Pops, get well quickly,  you're in my thoughts.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 19, 2020)

Hang in there Pops.  You've beat it before and you can do it again.
Prayers from Miss Linda and me.
Gary


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 19, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers, here too. It's not your time yet, Pops.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hang in there Pops. Prayers sent


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 19, 2020)

Thoughts and Prayers to Pop's and family.  Get well soon...


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 19, 2020)

Definitely keep him in my prayers


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 19, 2020)

Prayers for pops & his family!


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 19, 2020)

Saying prayers for Pops and family


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 19, 2020)

Positive thoughts , hang in there .


----------



## tsin (Jan 19, 2020)

Prayers for Pops and his family


----------



## texomakid (Jan 19, 2020)

Prayers & thoughts from our house to Pops & his family. Hang tuff buddy.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 19, 2020)

For many years I would stop by the forum every few months to read through archived posts and I've learned a tremendous amount from Pops's postings.   Sending positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 19, 2020)

Prayers being sent from the Northern border. 

Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 19, 2020)

will definitely say a prayer for pop's and his family. hang in there pop's


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 19, 2020)

Prayers and thoughts sent out to Pops and his family. RAY


----------



## WaterRat (Jan 19, 2020)

Prayers up. Get well soon.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 19, 2020)

Prayers from us in Ohio. I know he’s been watching his diet close and everything too.


----------



## adam15 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sending prayers for both him and his family


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm with everyone in prayers for pop.

Warren


----------



## SKade (Jan 19, 2020)

Your posts have helped guide many of us. Bounce back quickly from this one pops. You and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2020)

Prayers sent from the Bear Den for Pops & all of those in his Life!
We're all thinking of you too!

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 19, 2020)

Prayers and best wishes sent all the way from Texas.

Robert and Tracy


----------



## xray (Jan 19, 2020)

Prayers for Pops and his family from Pennsylvania.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 19, 2020)

Prayers, Angels, and healing energy mustered for Pops and his family.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 19, 2020)

Prayers from my family Pops.   Wishing you the best.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 19, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> I hate having to put these post up but I just got a text message from Pops wife stating that he has had a massive heart attack. At this time he is in stable condition but is in ICU. I would ask that you all say a prayer for Pops and his family. They have endured alot over the last few years and I know it will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Brian


Praying for Pops and his Family.


----------



## Mike Pom (Jan 19, 2020)

Pops thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 19, 2020)

Prayers for pops & his family!


----------



## Scap (Jan 19, 2020)

Thoughts, prayers, and positive vibes sent your way, Pops.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 19, 2020)

Our thoughts and prayers are sent for pops and his family,  been through alot lately. 

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Jan 19, 2020)

Thoughts and hope for Pops,  Our community here and your family are not ready to let you go...anything we can do to help, please post up


----------



## negolien (Jan 19, 2020)

Sorry to hear that prayers sent.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 19, 2020)

Wishing the Legend well and hopes for a quick recovery...JJ


----------



## sandyut (Jan 19, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers to Pops and his family. Sad news ...


----------



## mike243 (Jan 19, 2020)

Prayers sent and continued till no longer needed


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 19, 2020)

Prayers


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jan 19, 2020)

They have my prayers.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jan 19, 2020)

I really don't know Pops.  But he and his family have my  prayers.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 19, 2020)

Let's all have a moment of get well prayers when we turn in tonight, asking the powers to be,  to help pops recover quickly.  He has so much more to teach us.  A legend.  Get well sir.


----------



## 73saint (Jan 19, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers are with Pops and his family...


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 20, 2020)

Prayers for Pops and his family.


----------



## jimmyinsd (Jan 20, 2020)

Prayers sent from the great frozen north.  Pops has helped more of us than he will ever know with his sharing of recipes and wisdom.   Wishes for a speedy and full recovery for Pops and for peace for his family in the process.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 20, 2020)

Prayers for Pops and family!

Get Well Soon....

John


----------



## paul nj shore (Jan 20, 2020)

praying for " POPS "


----------



## isitdoneyet (Jan 20, 2020)

Prayers for "Pops" and his family.


----------



## link (Jan 20, 2020)

Thoughts and Prayers to Pop's and family.


----------



## radioguy (Jan 20, 2020)

Praying for Pops  and family. 
RG


----------



## radio (Jan 20, 2020)

Prayers for family and friends and praying for a full recovery


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 20, 2020)

My prayers will be for a quick recovery out of ICU, to get back home very soon, courage and strength for his family and friends, and that his medical staff has the right knowledge, skills and equipment to beat this insidious beast back.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jan 20, 2020)

Keeping Pops and family in my prayers.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 20, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> I really don't know Pops. But he and his family have my prayers.



Pops is one of the "founding fathers" of the forum. He has created a legacy that will carry on for a long, long time. So many people have been positively impacted by his contributions, myself included, that he will be a part of this forum for years to come. I can only hope and pray that he is able to return and continue mentoring over 120,000 people as he has done since this forum started.

Hang in there Pops...we love ya!!
Robert


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hang in there, Pop..... 
My prayers go out to Pops and his family.....


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 20, 2020)

Stay strong  Pops.  Merideth and I are keeping you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 20, 2020)

With a tear in my eye...  I am praying for the legend and his family...  As I said before...  hang in there brother ... I've still a lot to learn from you ...


----------



## ameskimo1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Prayers to Pops and his family, get well soon.


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Jan 20, 2020)

I hate reading news like this.

Prayers for a good man have been said.


----------



## tnchevypits (Jan 20, 2020)

Prayers up.


----------



## dcrumrine (Jan 20, 2020)

Prayers going out for quick recovery and calming peaceful prayers going out to the family.


----------



## Big Glenn (Jan 20, 2020)

Prayers said for Pops and his family,


----------



## dreadylock (Jan 21, 2020)

i will keep you in my prayers pops


----------



## daveomak (Jan 21, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers to Pops and his family....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2020)

Any Update on Pops condition?...JJ


----------



## crazzycajun (Jan 21, 2020)

Shoot I missed this some how thoughts and prayers for pops and his family.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 21, 2020)

There are many readers and/or members in distress.  Some directly or those with family.  Some are know here and others go quietly.

My thoughts and prayers for all in distress.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 22, 2020)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj
 I talked to Pops wife yesterday and he was doing better and was going to be coming home. Before I could post this I got a PM from him that he is home and recovering.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 22, 2020)

That's awesome news...   our prayers worked again...


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 22, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> chef jimmyj
> I talked to Pops wife yesterday and he was doing better and was going to be coming home. Before I could post this I got a PM from him that he is home and recovering.


That's wonderful to hear. . . Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 22, 2020)

Glad to hear Pops is home and doing better!!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 22, 2020)

Pops is home and he is doing better - this is a positive dynamic for him. So happy to hear this good news. I really hope he will get stronger and wish him a speedy recovery....


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 22, 2020)

Prayers sent to Pops and family.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 22, 2020)

That's one tough man . Glad to hear he's at home .


----------



## ChuxPick (Jan 22, 2020)

Glad to hear Pop's made it home.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 23, 2020)

Thanks Brian, that's great to hear. There HAS to be a Grand Plan for Pops and he still has work to do!...JJ


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 23, 2020)

prayers fro pops and his family.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 23, 2020)

Sounds like pops just wanted some attention.....yeah, right!      Glad to hear you're back home pops.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 24, 2020)

Prayers sent.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 25, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers Pops!!!!!


----------



## Bellies'N'Beer (Jan 25, 2020)

Prayers heading your way Pops.


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 29, 2020)

Prayers up for continued progress.


----------



## jmusser (Jan 29, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers to Pops. Recover soon sir!


----------

